# Admiral Draw Length Adjustment.



## BTScott (Feb 20, 2009)

For a 29" draw length: 

Module is 2

Post setting is hole#18(you can adjust from that setting to your feel)

The 6.5 mod setting is for 24.5 DL


----------



## BePrepared (Feb 23, 2009)

okay i think we have a communication problem. Let me describe better.

My module has 15 holes in it. 
It is numbered 1-7. (set on the mark between 6 and 7)
on the module, it says BCAR (BCAR-T on the top one)
there are 23 holes in the cam on the outer edge (where my drawstop is)
My drawstop is set in #16

as of now, i think my draw might be just a hair too long. 

Also, i have a HUGE letoff... the draw is very aggressive through a short part of the cycle, then the letoff is incredible. I can hold it with one finger. Is this normal?

Is there a chart that i can look all this up on?


----------



## BePrepared (Feb 23, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!!! 

Okay, i changed the module, and this is now like a whole new bow!!!

I had the modules set at 25" (unintentionally) but the draw stop was set at 28.5. That is why i had such a shot draw cycle. It was pulling out to 25 then dropping into the valley for the last 4 inches of the pull. 

I did not know that this bow has no natural back wall... without the draw stop, it pulls out to 31" no matter what draw length the modules are set to...

This bow is now shooting faster than anything i've ever had (including my old tribute), and has a LOT more of a draw... it's actually really hard to draw now, so i'm letting the draw weight down to 70#. (from 72)

i think i'm going to set the modules for 28 and get a really good half inch let-off before the wall.


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

Did you find a chart? I need help as well. Looking for 27.5DL


----------



## WBlackComb (Jan 22, 2009)

bbloom96 said:


> Did you find a chart? I need help as well. Looking for 27.5DL


Hello, here you will find the charts:

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/downloads.php

Cheers :darkbeer:


----------

